# WordPress for creating website



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello out there. I have decided I want to build my own website rather then be dependent on someone else. I have heard WordPress is a good platform. I am more then happy to work and get it right, but can anyone suggest a good source of help for working with WordPress. I have downloaded and am reading all the information from their site now. Also if someone has any suggestion as to a platform better then WordPress I am listening. Thank You! Jim


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Jim

I built this one to use as a band-aide until I got a real e-commerce site up and running. It wasn't too hard. It's not flashy, but then again neither am I nor my customers, but I've been making sales off of it.
11Bravo Promotional Imprinting |11Bravo Promotional Imprinting


----------



## visionalfreeman (Sep 4, 2013)

By far I think Wordpress is the best supported platform out there. If you sign up domain using Godaddy hosting service, they have a section where you can easily find Wordpress and install it in your hosting account. It really easy to use and you will be up running very soon. 

There are also many kind of useful plug-in to install in your Wordpress and lot of themes to choose from. Try it and you will love it. I use to use it but now I'm running an ecommerce site.


----------



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you David for the encouragement. I think the website you created look just fine. Did you get a book or buy any video tutorials to help you? If so, which ones please? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I had never done anything webdesign related, but watched one persons youtube videos and she was pretty much step by step and answers questions in her comments section. "katrinah | 77webstudio " is her youtube channel, in case the link doesn't work.

katrinah | 77webstudio - YouTube

Good luck with your site


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

We setup our site for custom t-shirts through WordPress and used one of the many themes out there to further customize the site.

The best thing I would recommend is that you use the WordPress forums to discover any information you may need to get the WordPress ordeal done right.


----------



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you David, most helpful. Jim


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I created our website using WordPress and a theme from Woo Themes. I hired a consultant to help me port our old website to the new one and get all the eCommerce part of the site set up correctly. It took way longer than I thought it would but it went well and I'm happy with the result. WordPress is great to work with.


----------



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not a web designer, but I know my way around html/dreamweaver/basic php, I originally had coded my own website with dreamweaver, and it was not bad.

Recently I built a brand new website from a wordpress theme (avent garde) and with a lot of tinkering, coding, and time I got it just like I wanted it. I am much happier with the wordpress site, it is way easier to update and has so much functionality built in as well as a plug-in for anything you would need. Bottom line is it won't be great for you out of the box, but you can customize (or hire someone to) and it can be really great.

My WP based website.
Pylon Press Screen Printing - South Florida Custom T Shirt Printing


----------



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Nick. Your post along with the others has given me the encouragement to use WordPress to build a site. If I understand you correctly the web site you have which I think looks great was built with WordPress. I hope to build one as nice as yours. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

Yup that is correct 100% wordpress, and thank you.

Just a quick tip, it may be worthwhile to buy a theme if you cannot find any free themes that work for you. I found this theme below which was $40, even though its a photo-portfolio theme I changed it up to suit my needs. It was not easy, but a lot easier than coding from the ground up and well worth the $40 which included tech support when I had any issues changing the theme. Good luck!

theme I used


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

The great thing about wordpress is that it is a CMS site. Basically this means it is 90% GOOGLE READY. Fully customizeable. I would suggest the UDESIGN theme from themeforest.

My site, blog, and ecommerce is all on wordpress and is heavily customized. If you so want help, feel free to message me.

Thanks!
Jason
IslandJay.com


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

nickbarry said:


> I am not a web designer, but I know my way around html/dreamweaver/basic php, I originally had coded my own website with dreamweaver, and it was not bad.
> 
> Recently I built a brand new website from a wordpress theme (avent garde) and with a lot of tinkering, coding, and time I got it just like I wanted it. I am much happier with the wordpress site, it is way easier to update and has so much functionality built in as well as a plug-in for anything you would need. Bottom line is it won't be great for you out of the box, but you can customize (or hire someone to) and it can be really great.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick,
Your website looks great. I like the way you laid out your pricing page. Think it was a good idea to combine it with a form to use as a quote request. Really nice all the way around. 

BTW -


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Woo commerce is a good shopping cart for Wordpress


----------



## marc murphy (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah Wordpress is the way to go. Really compatible with Google and therefore great for SEO and blogging. Plus there's tons of plugins available that you can build and add to the site as you go so very little knowledge of web code is needed.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

WordPress has honestly come to the point that major website players in the industry ahve taken notice and have begun to transfer their whole sites over to the new platform. With the use of a massive variety of plugins and widgets, five websites with the same theme will all look completely different.

My favorite thing about the framework of WordPress is that you can take any of the thousands of premium themes out there, apply it easily to your site, and have the ability to fully customize where virtually everything is placed, usually without even having to touch the CSS files at all. Of course this isn't true for every theme available though.


----------



## marc murphy (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah but the great thing is Wordpress will read HTML code in the php files. So you don't need to know php to customized your web theme.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Lexiebrown said:


> I want to design website in wordpress. do you what is great tool to develop it


In my opinion, it's worth every penny to purchase a Word Press theme you like the looks of and adapt it for business. We use Appply from Woo Themes. There's still a lot of work to do to customize a theme for your site but it's much, much easier than starting from scratch.


----------



## SBM (Aug 2, 2013)

I am using Wordpress and hosting from hostgator. I bought a theme package from Elegant Themes. Their base package for $39 per year includes about 80 themes and I think about 5 of them are already set up for ecommerce. You just use the woocommerce plug in. There is also a professional package for $89 per year and lifetime professional for $229.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

codyjoe said:


> We setup our site for custom t-shirts through WordPress and used one of the many themes out there to further customize the site.
> 
> The best thing I would recommend is that you use the WordPress forums to discover any information you may need to get the WordPress ordeal done right.


Just curious guys... What Wordpress plugin are each of you using to create your quote forms?

I've been looking at Advanced Custom Fields and Formidable Forms. 
Decisions..., decisions,.


At the moment I'm to this point. 
Custom embroidery and garment graphics. Company, Team or individual. Polo shirts, t shirts. Richmond Hill, Concord, Thornhill, Aurora, Newmarket, York Region

Thx. 

Peter


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

aimagedesign said:


> Just curious guys... What Wordpress plugin are each of you using to create your quote forms?
> 
> I've been looking at Advanced Custom Fields and Formidable Forms.
> Decisions..., decisions,.
> ...


You might take a look at Wufoo as well. Online Form Builder with Cloud Storage Database | Wufoo


----------



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

aimagedesign said:


> Just curious guys... What Wordpress plugin are each of you using to create your quote forms?
> 
> I've been looking at Advanced Custom Fields and Formidable Forms.
> Decisions..., decisions,.
> ...


I tried quite a few out, the hardest one was finding one with multiple file attachments, the best we've found is "Fast Secure Contact Form".


----------



## njolakoski (Sep 10, 2008)

WordPress is by far the most versatile script platform on the net, which allows you to customize it to your liking(or to your budget), which is wonderful. Once setup its probably by far the easiest to keep updated, with new information, products etc..


That being said(and I see that this was posted over a month ago but) make sure you always keep up with any security updates, very crucial to WordPress. WordPress being the largest platform has its drawbacks, as WordPress sites get hacked into the most, big reason being is that people do not keep their sites current to the newest WordPress updates/installments.


----------



## doubletees (Aug 4, 2013)

Wordpress is great, we've used Open Cart for our first site. Second is being built using Wordpress as it has more of a community focus. I have seen some amazing Word Press sites out there, just don't overdue the plugins!!!


----------



## JohnyCameraMAN (Oct 18, 2013)

aimagedesign said:


> Just curious guys... What Wordpress plugin are each of you using to create your quote forms?
> 
> I've been looking at Advanced Custom Fields and Formidable Forms.
> Decisions..., decisions,.
> ...


using WooStore theme


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

nickbarry said:


> I am not a web designer, but I know my way around html/dreamweaver/basic php, I originally had coded my own website with dreamweaver, and it was not bad.
> 
> Recently I built a brand new website from a wordpress theme (avent garde) and with a lot of tinkering, coding, and time I got it just like I wanted it. I am much happier with the wordpress site, it is way easier to update and has so much functionality built in as well as a plug-in for anything you would need. Bottom line is it won't be great for you out of the box, but you can customize (or hire someone to) and it can be really great.
> 
> ...


Nice, simple informative site.


----------



## monumentltd (Jul 1, 2013)

Your site is sick. I like the way you photograph your prints with you wearing the shirts. I may have to start doing the same thing. 
I also use wordpress for my site. Most of the themes these days are built off the twitter bootstrap framework. Witch makes is easy as pie to layout your pages. I found my theme on WordPress Themes | Website Templates | Create a Website | ThemeForest. They are cheap and most of them have great support by the creators of the themes.


----------



## Pancho (Oct 25, 2010)

Your site is clean, quick loading and easy to navigate. Very Nice!, Jim.


----------



## Cristian-BC (Dec 27, 2010)

I would highly suggest WordPress as I use it as my personal portfolio and freelance website, check it out: http://www.cristiansdesign.com


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

codyjoe said:


> WordPress has honestly come to the point that major website players in the industry ahve taken notice and have begun to transfer their whole sites over to the new platform. With the use of a massive variety of plugins and widgets, five websites with the same theme will all look completely different.
> 
> My favorite thing about the framework of WordPress is that you can take any of the thousands of premium themes out there, apply it easily to your site, and have the ability to fully customize where virtually everything is placed, usually without even having to touch the CSS files at all. Of course this isn't true for every theme available though.



Hi CodyJoe;

Curious, which 'lightbox' plugin are you using on your site?
As well.., Design Studio is that a plugin too?

You've obviously spent some good quality time fine tuning the site.
Looks great!

Peter


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

aimagedesign said:


> ...Curious, which 'lightbox' plugin are you using on your site?
> As well.., Design Studio is that a plugin too?


We're specifically using the "LightBox Plus ColorBox" plugin on WordPress; our Design Studio, products, and designs are run through InkSoft.

Thanks for feedback on the site as well.


----------

